# iPhone is now a reality



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, it had to happen. Read up here:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Also, be the first on your block to have AppleTV:

http://www.apple.com/appletv/

I'm not so sure about how great the iPhone will be, but the AppleTV is definitely something worth getting! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to get this!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Will be interesting to see how well this so very  device is able to actually take the handling, dropping, tossing, etc. that so many people give to their cell phones, MP3 players and such. iPods had issue w/ screen getting scratched very easily - wonder how tough this interactive screen is? Nevertheless, watching the demo,,,   

Be good for myself, someday, when Verizon has 'em available. Cingular has terrible ratings & reviews, besides having quite a shoddy coverage in areas that I need.

btw, also, while I am wondering about things,,,  curious as to how much did Steve have to give to Cisco for the iPhone name?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, I have Cingular and I get lots of dropped calls. To bad they aren't offering it through Verizon.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

prices have been released - $499 for the 4GB version, $599 for the 8GB version!!

Comes out in July 2007 in the US, late 2007 in the UK, and 2008 for the rest of the world.

I'm not sure if you can get in sim-free, but I'm sure it will be available on eBay unlocked for the same price brand new the moment it comes out in the US.

(sigh) I love eBay


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

When it comes out, be interesting to see what its called at that time... 

Right now, based on what is in the public domain, I am disappointed that Apple decided to use the name iPhone, infringing upon another company's trademarked moniker. True, they get some extra 'press' from this mess, but,,, their image is tarnished [IMHO] in this process.

Still, it is a quite  device.


----------



## cammj (Jan 12, 2007)

Not for long, Cisco are taking Apple to court over trademark infringement. They already own the trademark "iPhone" under one of their daughter companies linksys.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

lol,,, yea, what the previous post above yours had said...  

Anyhow, couple of good articles that have seen on this are:
http://weblog.infoworld.com/realitycheck/archives/2007/01/why_apple_doesn.html
http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/business/16439276.htm


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks awesome but pricey for me though but I'm sure the "phone people" will love it.


----------



## thelamecoolguy (Sep 16, 2006)

M$ CEO Balmer even laughed at the iPhone calling it "Not a very good email machine." I guess he's used one so he knows all about it Watch the video:




What a complete moron. He's scared.

"Most expensive phone on the market ever"? ...I can name ones on the market right now that cost more. HP has a PocketPC phone w/Cingular 2 year contract with a 3" touch screen, 802.11b, Bluetooth, etc, and 64 MB of storage. $579. Doesn't even compare to the $499 iPhone. And there's a $599 one too.

On top of that, the question was, what was your first reaction when Steve Jobs showed the iPhone? Ballmer starts making up that he laughed at the price. Guess what, Ballmer? Stevie didn't announce the price till the end of the show. He probably peed his pants before Steve got to the price.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Right now, based on what is in the public domain, I am disappointed that Apple decided to use the name iPhone, infringing upon another company's trademarked moniker.


Cisco owns the US trademark to iPhone. Apple owns the European trademark.

I think they jumped the gun a bit in announcing the name before negotiations with Cisco were finalized.

If you notice, though, Apple uses their trademarked Apple logo in front of the "iPhone" (for now.)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the phone looks really cool but there are some things I'm worried about, like it's performance and battery life. In addition, I am not too happy that they went with Cingular, I'd rather have Verizon. I am also kind mad mad that Apple doesn't allow people to put third party programs on it.

As for there name, I think Cisco is suing them.....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://newsroom.cisco.com/dlls/2007/corp_011007.html

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,1000000308,39285440,00.htm


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Of course, this week LG unveiled the high-end Prada phone, $799, which has no buttons; due to be released next month in Europe, Asia in March, and negotiations with US carriers still under way.


----------



## thelamecoolguy (Sep 16, 2006)

> Of course, this week LG unveiled the high-end Prada phone, $799, which has no buttons; due to be released next month in Europe, Asia in March, and negotiations with US carriers still under way.


But iPhone's *way* better than that.

And does the LG phone uses voice-recognition or what? Since "multi-touch" is patented by Apple, there's no way LG could use that.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Not to compare directly, but it depends on what someone wants. And the Prada may be available within 1-2 months in US rather than wait six months for iPhone.

Since I'm not in the market for either, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

We really can't say much about the Prada as no one has reviewed it or seen it in person yet.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

it looks like a PC version of the iPhone (whereas the iphone is a mac)


----------



## thelamecoolguy (Sep 16, 2006)

Source: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=401
*10 reasons why pre-announcing the iPhone was brilliant*

Here are 10 reasons why announcing the iPhone six months early was a stroke of genius by Steve Jobs:

1. It gets us salivating. The anticipation of waiting until June for iPhone has been compared to those old Heinz ketchup commercials from the 70s, featuring the Carly Simon song "anticipation."
2. Six months of free R&D by a rabid, foaming at the mouth, customer base. I've never seen so much press and feature suggestions for a product in my life. Why hire more QA people when you can simply pre-announce something and let the blogosphere do your research for you? (Although it baffles me why Apple hasn't added a "suggestion" link to their iPhone pages.)
3. It virtually freezes the market. I don't know of a single Mac user that would buy a smartphone, or any phone for that matter, until June. It would be like buying a fully loaded new Mac the month before Macworld Expo. In fact, almost anyone looking to buy a smartphone will probably wait.
4. Mobile phone contract renewals will also drop significantly. Why would anyone renew a multi-year or annual contract with their current carrier? I can see a lot of people going month-to-month as their contracts lapse and I can see the contract wars getting pretty ugly. Expect the other carriers (Verizon, T-Mobile, Sprint) to begin offering mega-incentives to get you into a contract.
5. It gives accessory manufactures six months to come up with cases, skins, lanyards and 30-pin dock connector accessories that will work with iPhone. 
6. It gives you six months to save up the US$500-$600 needed to buy an iPhone.
7. It gives you six months to sell your current rubbish phone (or donate it to WillItBlend.com).
8. It gives you six months to swap your existing mobile phone contract with some unsuspecting nincompoop.
9. It gives you six months to justify iPhone to your boss or significant other. 
10. It gives you six months to adopt Apple's Reality Distortion Field.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree - it was brilliant - I never thought of it that way - it just seemed to be a phone which i was going to buy within the first 5 seconds it came out - providing they don't run out of stock in the first 3...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it almost seems a bit like the Zune. At first, they both looked really good and many people wanted them, but now, after finding that you can't put third party apps. on it and it is locked with Cingular, I'm really not too crazy about it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I like it's multi use functionality...especially the prophylactic!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rockn said:


> I like it's multi use functionality...especially the prophylactic!


That's funny!  :up: :up:

Kind-of odd that it is from someone big like NBC.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Can the iPhone not be unlocked???????????????????????????????


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

if it can...apple is going to have a lawyer hidden inside the phone that sues you every time you try to unlock it and change carriers.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's better to just get a PDA which can work as a phone, like an i-mate.

Does anyone know where I can find(I know i'm a little picky):

A brand new,
Windows Mobile 5,
Bluetooth,
IR,
Wireless b/g,
touchscreen,
handwriting recognition,
phone,
with a memory card,
with more than or equal to 128MB space,
with a fast processor,
with at least a 2 megapixel camera,
with quad-band,
with at least 64MB RAM(pref a lot more)
with mp3, mp4, mpg, mp1, avi etc. playback,
with a built in speaker,
with preferably a mini-USB,
and a lot of programs in-the-box,
for approx. $500????????


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cancon said:


> I think it's better to just get a PDA which can work as a phone, like an i-mate.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find(I know i'm a little picky):
> 
> ...


A touch-screen and hand-writing recognition (which works horribly) are going to be hard to find, otherwise you could probably get something like a Treo.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I have the P910i which runs on symbian, and it has a touchscreen, and the handwriting recognition is fantastic!

Maybe your handwriting is bad ferrija

I am not a fan of palms 

The P910i is good, but I'd like to have Windows Mobile 5 and a phone with wireless, and i can't afford the P990...

Any ideas?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cancon said:


> I am not a fan of palms


Why? It'll mostly do what you want it to.


----------



## techy689 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have Sprint, and since it is combined with Nextel now, I never have any issues with signal when I travel. They have the widest network thanks to their merge. Also the sweet thing with Sprint is they always manage to get these interesting looking phones... blade.... the new samsung which is the thinnest phone in the world....

Also, I read a couple ppl above saying their calls are always dropped..... hahaha got to laugh then because Cingular's commercials always say "Fewest dropped calls" "Raising the bar"


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

s4baz said:


> I have Sprint, and since it is combined with Nextel now, I never have any issues with signal when I travel. They have the widest network thanks to their merge. Also the sweet thing with Sprint is they always manage to get these interesting looking phones... blade.... the new samsung which is the thinnest phone in the world....
> 
> Also, I read a couple ppl above saying their calls are always dropped..... hahaha got to laugh then because Cingular's commercials always say "Fewest dropped calls" "Raising the bar"


Now, *that* I like to read!


----------

